# Cholla's 1 year anniversary!



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My little guy has been with us 1 year today! WOW! I never would have imagined that this past year would have gone by so fast, would have been so wonderful or that I would have learned so much. Hard to believe you can love some thing so small so much. Thank you all for making this past year wonderful. For your encouragement, help, humor.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Now THAT is art!! :lol: 

Happy anniversary to you both


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Yay Happy Anniversary! And many, many more to come!!


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: This just made my day. Happy one year anniversary!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

YAY! I noticed that on your ticker last night - Happy Anniversary!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

And I read that while EATING MY BREAKFAST!!!!! :? :? :? 
Anyways, congrats on you and Cholla, and Cholla's rear end, being together for a year!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy anniversary!  It has been so nice to have you here.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Happy Anniversary!

Sweetie's 1 year anniversary was on May 7 (yes, it's etched in my memory), so we're close.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

CritterHeaven said:


> Now THAT is art!! :lol:


 :lol: 


leopardhedgehog said:


> congrats on you and Cholla, and Cholla's rear end, being together for a year!


 :lol: 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy Anniversary  Cholla has such a beautiful smile :lol: :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

For a butt, that's one of the cutest I've ever seen!

Congrats on your anniversary!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

How did I miss thus post??

I hope Cholla got some plump, juicy mealworms and YOU enjoyed a cream-filled donut.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I think you should send that to a veterinary dental school!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: 
Poor Cholla, always the butt of the joke.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Happy anniversary Cholla, you have the happiest bum I've ever seen!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy Anniversary Mr Cute bum.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy Anniversary to you, hedgie-daddy, and Cholla! 
My man is growing up! <3


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Happy Anniversary Mr Cute bum.


 :lol: I love that! *New nickname!!*


tie-dye hedgie said:


> Happy Anniversary to you, hedgie-daddy, and Cholla!
> My man is growing up! <3


 Cholla's embarrassed that I showed you pictures of his bum! tie-dye! :lol:


----------

